# Threw up only food



## Justskiptothegoodpart (Nov 28, 2015)

As the paranoid mommy I am, last night I got home late around midnight so I took Scarlett out of her cage for some daily bonding time. I noticed on one of her beds that she threw up but there was only food. 
There was another spot , same thing , only food and a little bit of liquid.

When I took her out for her playtime she acted normal , she still around around, and did her usual thing. Last night when I put her back into her cage she ate, drank, pooped and ran on her wheel like she was completely fine. I took her out today just to check to see how she was feeling and she did the same thing , cuddled with me, ran around, played, pooped and went back to sleep. 

My vet clinic is closed today, so I called the animal hospital and they suggested to monitor her and make sure she's still eating and drinking normal ( as she is ) and to call my regular vet in the morning and see what they have to say. 

But as I mentioned, I'm a paranoid mommy and want to make sure I can do whatever I can to make my quill baby okay. Any advice or thoughts on what could be the issue? 

Heating or diet hasn't changed , I was looking into new food for her, activity hadn't changed, she hadn't gotten into anything she should have that I've seen, lighting is normal.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

It sounds like she is acting perfectly normal, which is a great sign! As with dogs, cats, and even people, hedgehogs can sometimes be sick from something as simple as eating too quickly or too much at once. Is there any possibility that she got into something during playtime or cuddling? 

One of the big concerns of hedgehogs throwing up or having diarrhea is that dehydration can set in fast. If she is drinking normally you don't have to worry about that. You also said that her poops are normal, so there is nothing to suggest that you should be too worried. Regular appetite suggests that whatever it was isn't bothering her anymore, and running on her wheel means that she probably isn't in discomfort.

That being said, I am no health expert. It is still a good idea to check in with your vet to make sure that there isn't some obscure cause that could have caused her to throw up.


----------



## Justskiptothegoodpart (Nov 28, 2015)

Okay so Scarlett was still throwing up but still eating and drinking and running on her wheel , then last week I had taken her to the vet because she stopped running on her wheel and she became more grumpy which wasn't really normal for her. The first time we went, the vet and I agreed that we weren't going to put her under the gas and only did a visual exam because she was still eating, drinking and occasionally running, then this past Saturday I took her into the vet again as the vomiting didn't stop and she wasn't running on her wheel anymore, but still eating and drinking. My regular vet wasn't in so I saw another one who still had knowledge of hedgehogs, she decided to do a fecal test, and xrays and even though she found nothing in the xrays, and only a small amount of bacteria in her fecal test the vet sent scarlett and I home with three different antibiotics to give to her for ten days. The vet made a mistake on the dosage amounts and instead of giving scarlett 0.08ml I was giving her 0.8mls or whatever the dosage was. After realizing just now that I'm running low as the antibiotics were supposed to last ten days I called the vet and they told me one of the antibiotics shouldn't have any side effects for being overdosed on but one of them may cause neurological side effects but I should continue giving it to her for the ten days. I'm sitting here holding my hedgie crying because I'm terrified that I may have just caused my baby to get WHS or other problems.

I don't know if anyone has any experience in this or know any information of what I should try doing or watch for but here's the antibiotics I was given: 

0.02ml three times a day (every 8 hours) of sulcrate suspension * I was giving her 0.2mls* 

0.08ml twice daily ( every twelve hours ) of metronidazole *I was giving her 0.8mls , but shes only had one full 0.8mls dose , as she missed one, threw up one , and the other time was mixed with baby food and she didn't take the full amount.*

0.12ml twice daily ( every twelve hours ) of amoxil suspension * I was giving her the proper amount so no overdosing happened*

She's also lost weight since Saturday.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Which did they say had the potential for negative effects? Do you have enough antibiotics to finish out the full treatment?

Personally, I'd demand some kind of compensation from the vet. That was a dangerous mistake on their part, and not acceptable. At the very least, if you need more antibiotics to finish out the treatment, you should get them free of charge. I'd attempt to get money back for the initial visit or a discount or free future visit or something as well. Call the vet back when you can and ask for more information. What kind of effects could occur? What would the symptoms be? How likely are the bad side effects to happen? What support can they offer you and your hedgehog in the event that she does show any negative effects, given this was their fault? Is there anything that can be given to counteract the effects and possibly prevent anything bad from happening?


----------



## Justskiptothegoodpart (Nov 28, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Which did they say had the potential for negative effects? Do you have enough antibiotics to finish out the full treatment?
> 
> Personally, I'd demand some kind of compensation from the vet. That was a dangerous mistake on their part, and not acceptable. At the very least, if you need more antibiotics to finish out the treatment, you should get them free of charge. I'd attempt to get money back for the initial visit or a discount or free future visit or something as well. Call the vet back when you can and ask for more information. What kind of effects could occur? What would the symptoms be? How likely are the bad side effects to happen? What support can they offer you and your hedgehog in the event that she does show any negative effects, given this was their fault? Is there anything that can be given to counteract the effects and possibly prevent anything bad from happening?


So I have an appointment for tomorrow to see our regular vet since she was unable to talk today, then that way I know I can ask all my questions face to face because when I called this morning the vet I talked too brushed me off.

All they told me over the phone was that one of the antibiotics may cause neurological side effects such as being confused or dizzy as an example. I only got roughly threek dosages in but the vet said they would be giving me more to finish the full treatment. I've been giving her water from a syringe to hopefully help push the toxins out of her body in hopes nothing effects her brain or nervous system but other than that I'm not sure what else to do to help save this mistake.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Hopefully the side effects don't show. I agree completely with the others, you deserve a refund. They can't expect you to pay for something that could make your animal sicker.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Ask the vet if the side effects are long term or short term. Many are only short term and only effect the animal while taking the higher doses. If she still seems alright now she will most likely be fine.


----------



## Justskiptothegoodpart (Nov 28, 2015)

*Update* The vet said that it was difficult to determine what or if any side effects may be or cause. But during the ten days of medication Scarlett only threw up once and only have one mucus poop. Other than those two things she showed no other side effects and has stopped vomiting and seems to be doing a lot better. Thanks everyone for your advice and help.


----------

